# food for thought. God? or coincedence?



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

ok so this dp shit has gotten me pretty down and i was raised a Christian so i have always had tendencies leaning towards that. Well since dp i've been leaning more heavily towards that probably cause i want all this to end. So i was praying a few days ago and i just said "God, if you are really there give me a sign anything, even if it's just a phone call". My phone hadn't rung all day until i finished saying "even if it's just a phone call" and my phone began ringing immediately. 
Then..i went to church and heard a sermon on how pain leads to power and the more pain you experience the more power God is planning on bestowing upon you. The message really spoke to me personally with this dp stuff and the passage used was when Jesus was in the garden of Gethsemane and sweating blood. The pain he had to endure to set the world free. Finally, my doorbell rings today and i'm feeling particularly anxious. Some chick i feel like is trying to sell me something and i tell her i dont have the time. Well she hands me a book with " Time for Peace" on the front cover. There is a bookmark in the book that says God bless you and the bookmark is turned to a page with the title "The Struggle in Gethsemane". 
So i am convinced that God is speaking to me, but would be interested in hearing anyone elses thoughts. No need to get ugly though.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

That's actually pretty weird. Next time, see if you can get God on the phone. And ask him what's going on. Like really going on. And tell him Ryan says, "Yo."


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

will do.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

And ask him what the great question is. We already know the answer, and it is "42".


----------



## nonono (Feb 2, 2009)

I think that God probably could laugh about human beings now (and always) - we asked him a sign to prove his existence, he was so kind and did it by a request, but what do we do - we force our selfs to be get even more confused, haha
jk
I don't know, is it really God talking to you or just a coincedence, but I'm glad that you've been moved by the point of "The Struggle in Gethsemane". we can turn it as we wish - "the more pain you experience the more power God is planning on bestowing upon you" or simply "What doesn't kill us makes us stronger" (F.Nietzsche). however,I believe, that we shouldn't take it with frivolity - we still need to do our best to get through it and believe in good, otherwise - why should Creator help us, if we don't want to use our free will and the right to choose for good, that's just in my opinion.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Garjon said:


> ok so this dp shit has gotten me pretty down and i was raised a Christian so i have always had tendencies leaning towards that. Well since dp i've been leaning more heavily towards that probably cause i want all this to end. So i was praying a few days ago and i just said "God, if you are really there give me a sign anything, even if it's just a phone call". My phone hadn't rung all day until i finished saying "even if it's just a phone call" and my phone began ringing immediately.
> Then..i went to church and heard a sermon on how pain leads to power and the more pain you experience the more power God is planning on bestowing upon you. The message really spoke to me personally with this dp stuff and the passage used was when Jesus was in the garden of Gethsemane and sweating blood. The pain he had to endure to set the world free. Finally, my doorbell rings today and i'm feeling particularly anxious. Some chick i feel like is trying to sell me something and i tell her i dont have the time. Well she hands me a book with " Time for Peace" on the front cover. There is a bookmark in the book that says God bless you and the bookmark is turned to a page with the title "The Struggle in Gethsemane".
> So i am convinced that God is speaking to me, but would be interested in hearing anyone elses thoughts. No need to get ugly though.


Dude that is DEFINATLEY NOT a coincedence Mike. Have you actually been saved? (asking Jesus into your heart to be the Lord of your life and to guide you)? If so, God will never stop chasing you. He wants you to stay close to him. If you havent actually asked Jesus that, maybe thats what he is trying get you to do. Because he is the ONLY way to heaven. These similar things happened to me but I knew they werent coincedences because these things happened after the miraculous experience I had with God when I asked Jesus into my heart. I knew God was speaking to me. In my opinion, hes trying to bring you closer to him. Peace Mike. :wink:


----------

